# Rubber band stuck around her ear!



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Chloe managed to get a rubber band from a bow stuck tightly around her ear, I am worried about her getting a dead ear from this, this has been on since Wednesday this week and now I am really starting to worry since no one can get it off, mainly because she gets so nervous and she bites, growls, and wiggles her head in a manner it's impossible to get it off. It doesnt help it is tight and there's a knot forming around it. I have no idea what to do.. I called the vet they want 150 just to get her in.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Youch-have you tried putting her up high on the counter or on top of the washing machine where she'll feel more voulnerable and try to snip it with a scissor? I'd be worried to leave it on much longer too. Good luck and keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Cant someone hold her tightly while another takes off the rubber band....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

get someone to hold her you can wrap her like a burrito in a towel and take small scissors and cut that band off


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Im going to try wrapping her up (Didn't think of that one) but you guys have no idea how bad she is. No exhageration it looks like she is about to break her neck by how fast she is swinging her head. She resists like its her only choice. But just in, her breeder Arlene is going to attempt it.


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

You really need to get that band off ASAP. Can you take some small nose scissors (round tipped) and cut the band? Hopefully the blood supply has not been compromised............if so, she could loose the ear. I knew a show person who had banded the tail hair who had a similar thing happen. The dog did loose part of his tail.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no! I agree, get that out ASAP! Regardless of how much she fights you, you HAVE to win this battle, LOL


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't understand how you could leave a band wrapped around her ear since Wednesday. That is dangerous. $150 to get her in the door will be a heck of a lot better than having your furbaby lose an ear! Please get someone to remove that band. I am hoping that she will be ok! Please keep us updated. Sorry if it sounds harsh, but if you are aware of a problem with your furbaby, don't delay..I am sure that is extremely uncomfortable for her.

Good luck.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She's had this on her ear since Wednesday??????? 

It's going to cost a lot more than $150 if she has to get her ear amputated.

At this point you need to get the poor thing to the emergency vet asap. I can't imagine what pain she is in. No wonder she tries to bite you.


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, Wednesday is when it was actually there. It didn't become a problem until just recently Friday, no one had a chance to try except me and yesturday my parents worked again half the day and later that day we all gave it a try no luck. Arlene is amazing. She is such a good breeder but she doesn't take ANYTHING from the dogs and though I worried she would be too rough I knew she could do it, Chloe began to growl at her when she picked up her ear and she grabbed and picked her up by the skin on her neck and told her, 'I put you into this world, I can take you out honey' and then put her on the grooming table, tied her up and snipped it off in seconds, then combed out her ear until she found this chunk of hair that was begining to cause an infection, there is a cut along her ear and we are going to put bacetration on it and moniter it but Arlene said she should be fine. Thank god. And I know you guys are just concerned but I guarentee you guys wouldn't be able to do it unless you completely desensitized yourselfs to her. For some reason Arlene has absoloutely no problem doing this. I saw Chloe's parents too. Beautiful.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm glad the band is out. Do you think a vet should look at it since she has a cut?


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Me too, I am going to moniter it, but I don't think she should go to the vet. It isn't bothering her, there is no odd colors once the hair was removed, and will be putting Bacetration on it like I said to prevent any bacteria. The cut isn't bad, it is just there and I freak out over everything. Don't get me wrong, nothing is more important than her safety to me, but I don't think it is anything to worry about and if this changes ofcourse I'll take her to the vet.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I would take her to the vet. You never know. Better to be safe.

JMO


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I would take her to the vet. You never know. Better to be safe.
> 
> JMO[/B]


Deb, just an FYI that the OP is 13. She probably has to convince her parents.....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=534347
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well bless her little heart. She's had the weight of the world on her shoulders.

Perhaps the parents will join SM, as well. That would be awesome for all involved.

Thoughts and prayers continue for the little fluffy. :wub:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Sher, thanks for pointing out the age of the op here. Maybe she could print out the responses so her parents can see them?


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm glad the puppy is fine. She is such a little doll! I love Chole's pictures! I love that little hair cut in the pics! Bless you for keeping on trying to get help to get the band off until you were finally able to succeed! How scary!

I'm sure Chloe will be fine. Just keep an eye on that ear. BTW, do you have a clue how this happened? I cannot imagine how a rubberband got wrapped around her ear?

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow how scarey, I'm glad you got it out. I always take Matilda's bands out of her hair every night, you might want to consider that


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

It happend because her hair was up, her hair is just starting to get into that knotty stage again and her hair was up like normal, then I slept over my friends house which was a spur of the moment decision and no one remembered to take out her bow as it is usually my job She has a tendancy to pull the bow around to try and get it off and I am not sure exactly how it happend but I am assuming that is the cause. Thanks for being so supportive, my dad is not computer savy at all but my mom looks over the threads and my posts on my account often.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> It happend because her hair was up, her hair is just starting to get into that knotty stage again and her hair was up like normal, then I slept over my friends house which was a spur of the moment decision and no one remembered to take out her bow as it is usually my job She has a tendancy to pull the bow around to try and get it off and I am not sure exactly how it happend but I am assuming that is the cause. Thanks for being so supportive, my dad is not computer savy at all but my mom looks over the threads and my posts on my account often.[/B]



*I am so glad your breeder helped you out and your Chloe is okay. :thumbsup: 
$150 just for the vet to look at his patient? Wow! New York is expensive :shocked: *


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Well normally it is 100 ish but it was a Sunday and so we had to call an emergency vet.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

glad your breeder was able to get it out!


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

*Hello Chloe's Mom..... I'm so glad this all worked out with the band around Chloe's ear. How smart of you to ask questions on this forum. There are so many wonderful people to give you advise and help you get through this. That had to be a scary situation to be in. Again, glad it all worked out and Chloe is doing okay. She is so adorable, I love her hair-do on the picture. Toooooooooooo cute.

Sherry*


----------

